# Rhode Island



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Any Rhode Islanders?


----------



## 0live (Apr 7, 2008)

Me! But you know that.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Haha. But of course


----------



## parrilla (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm new to the planted aquarium and from RI. Any meetings in RI?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

the NEAPS is defunct. I asked the Mod to remove the group, but he hasn't and so people keep asking questions here.


----------



## AquaBruce (May 15, 2012)

parrilla said:


> I'm new to the planted aquarium and from RI. Any meetings in RI?


Look into the Tropical Fish Society of Rhode Island http://tfsri.net/tfsri-wp/. They have monthly meetings. There is one coming up on 2/19. Karen Randall will be there giving a talk on nano tanks.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah the monthly meetings are cool. They have auctions a speaker and then they do two big auctions every year. One in March and the auction and fish show in September. Where in ri are you?


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Another Rhodie here. Southern part of the state.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice to see more and more of us


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Mod, perhaps you can start an area for Rhode Island folks. I don't know why we can't get rid of the NEAPs section since THERE IS NO NEAPS. :deadhorse


----------



## NGoyette (Aug 4, 2015)

Is there any club that still meets in the area?


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

No specific Aquatic Plant club, but do check out TFSRI - we've been getting more and more plant folks, and I was very impressed by the number of plants at the last auction. 

There has also been an increase in the number of plant-related lectures, too.

There is another TFSRI auction March 19th. Search TFSRI (Tropical Fish Society of Rhode Island) for more details. Meetings are easy to get to (I'm in MA, but the RI meetings are much easier to get to than the BAS ones for me), and its a low key, friendly group.

-Jane


----------



## NGoyette (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I will plan to attend


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

If you're in RI, you probably know AquaLife Aquarium on Wickendon St. in Providence. George Goulart, who runs AquaLife, is VERY active in the TFSRI. 

There are also a couple of excellent killifish breeders, and many shrimp keepers/breeders. I'll be bringing some plants and dwarf crayfish (plant safe) to the Auction March 19th. 

Hope to see you there!
-Jane

PS - AquaLife is one of my favorite shops. They usually have a decent selection of plants, and take very good care of their livestock. They're among my few "trusted" retail places.


----------

